# Can this behavior be explained?



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

just did. how do you feel? tell me in great detail so i can blog about it to me two hundred and fifty four fans


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja (Jan 6, 2015)

ok ok ok
internet is friendly intil its not that is all


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Gossip Goat said:


> @_tanstaafl28_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gargle with Listerine afterwards. It will F*CK their minds so hard their heads will explode.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

what do you do if someone seriously stresses you out


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja (Jan 6, 2015)

depends ??????


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

on what :S


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Please, in future concentrate on the OP. This is the advice centre not spam world.

Closed.


----------

